# Campsite near Winchester



## 89235 (May 17, 2005)

HELP

On our way to Dover to leave the country for a year we need to stop off and visit my sister, don't know why I say her last year :wink: :wink: 

Anyway she lives in Bishops Waltham 10ish miles east of Winchester and we have no chance of getting a 8m M/H mear her house.

So does any one know of a campsite of CL in that area that is open at the begining of Feb.

As we are sooooo orginised we binned all our CC & C&CC guides for this year as we are not going to be in the country DOH!


Thanks

Andy & Rachel


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

I live 1 mile from Bishops Waltham. The CC site at Morn Hill is shut for the winter as is the site at Alresford. The only other thing I can think of is the Flower Pots pub at Cheriton which has a large grass field for camping. Not sure how the landlord feels about winter use - I have never seen anyone parked up there in the winter.

You could always wild camp in Broad Street Alresford! Plenty of space as long as you arrive early evening and leave before 10.00 next day.

Kevin


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

MRS J. A. BEVES, NEWBARN, CHURCH RD, NEWTOWN, FAREHAM P017 6LL 01329 834142 ¾ac, pt hd, wc, batt, el pts, VS, shingle & sand beach 10m, conv ferries, open all year. 

5 miles from Bishops Waltham.

Dave


----------



## 89235 (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for replys

Joining has been the most useful £5 I have ever spent


Andy


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Another MHF member give me this site the other day, took a look and it is a wonderful old world village which is about 15min away from Winchester, its just off the M3/A34 juction along the A272

Rergards
Hugh


Try the "Flower Pots Inn" at Cheriton nr Alresford. Reasonable food, beer brewed on site and wonderful, huge grass field at back for camping with level bits - only £3 / night. Peaceful, great pub, well worth visit. 

Kevin


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

That was probably me Hugh! My other half runs the pre-school in the Cheriton Village Hall so we know it well.

Kevin


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

It was too Kevin, wonderful little village, I have often passed the sign for Arlesford on the way to Petersfield but I took your advice and went to have a look one day

What is the big house on the left on the way inside those walled grounds?

Regards
Hugh


----------

